# Mecklenburg-Vorpommern mit Startnummern unterwegs



## stubenhocker (6. Februar 2011)

Liebe Leute aus Meck-Pomm,
angeregt durch diese kleine Beschwerde soll dieser Thread dazu dienen

-auf Rennen hinzuweisen,
-Fahrgemeinschaften auszuschreiben,
-Ergebnisse und Erlebnisse zu posten.

Dabei ist egal, wo das Rennen stattfindet und ob es sich um ein Hobby- und/oder Lizenzrennen handelt, Hauptsache, es wird mit Startnummer(n) gefahren!

Tourenaufrufe, Technikdiskussionen, Reiseempfehlungen sind hier fehl am Platze.


Alles klar?! Dann mal los:


----------



## stubenhocker (6. Februar 2011)

http://www.rc-kleinmachnow.de/?p=909

*Berlin- und Brandenburgische Querfeldein-Meisterschaft 2011 *

*Sonntag, 27. Februar 2011* 

Ich fahre vielleicht hin und mit, Fahrgemeinschaft kann ich noch nicht anbieten, da ich nicht weiß, ob meine Familie mitkommt.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (6. Februar 2011)

Gute Idee Alex, hab das Thema abonniert!

Ich starte am 26.02. bei einem 12h Indoor-Rennen. Startplätze gibt es jetzt nur noch auf der Warteliste!

Gruß René


----------



## docma (30. März 2011)

Hallo
Paul hat mich gebeten, hier mal etwas Werbung für das Rennen im Kellerswald bei Doberan zu machen.
(Ausschreibung im Anhang)



> Bitte an alle MTB Freunde *weiterleiten* Danke!! und  *Anmelden* !!!!   Danke
> 
> Meldeschluss ist der 07.04.2011 00.00 Uhr oder per Nachmeldung bis 40 min vor dem Start !!!
> 
> ...





Ich leite die originale Mail gerne auf Wunsch weiter.


Übrigens:

*
Änderung ggü. der Erstausschreibung:

09.03.: Im Rennen der Männer sind nur MTB-Räder zugelassen. Keine Crossräder

*
Bis denn


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Juni 2011)

Zwar schon ein paar Tage her:
3 Tage Einrollern, u.a. zum Großglockner







Sonntag dann Amade-Radmarathon mit Platz 118 in meiner AK (geschuldet der für mich nicht optimalen Übersetzung 39-25) 






(Team PSV Schwerin/Neubrandenburg auf SDC )


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Juni 2011)

Nächstes Vorhaben: http://www.harzer-mtb-cup.de/braunlage/

*Wurmberg MTB Marathon*

*Streckenlängen (in Überarbeitung, voraussichtlich)*
Kurz 17 km | 420 hm (1 Runde, Cup-Wertung nur U 18)
Mittel 50 km | 1.260 hm (3 Runden, Cup-Wertung)
Lang 84 km | 2.100 hm (5 Runden, Cup-Wertung)
*Anmeldung*
Online-Meldeschluss Montag, den 20.06.2011 (24 Uhr)
Nachmeldung am Renntag ab 8 Uhr möglich


bislang sind wir zu dritt, ein Sitzplatz wäre noch frei


----------



## pseikow (14. Juni 2011)

@Stubenhocker: Ich bin gern dabei. Ist für mein Bike und meinen Glücksbringer Lemur auch noch ein Plätzchen?


----------



## stubenhocker (15. Juni 2011)

Sorry, Auto ist voll.
Alex


----------



## Anto (8. September 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Der Pistenkönig ist bestritten, aber Die Heilige Wildsau steht noch an. 

Grüße aus dem Nachbarforum


----------



## jensens (12. September 2012)

Am Sonntag (16.9.) ist DH-Cup-Finale in NB:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.339779636101715.80823.149221951824152&type=3


----------

